# Petrol/Gas Prices throughout the world What price is yours?



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2014)

We in the Uk have one of the highest costs of petrol/gas (car fuel)..in the world.

Here in the Uk we pay £1.29 per litre sterling which is the equivalent of $2.16 USD per litre, making a gallon cost around £6.30 sterling or in USD approx $10.80 per gallon.

The price varies from town to city sometimes even street to street as fule companies all vie for business but usually only by a few pennies up or down.

The USA on the other hand has one of the lowest cost of fuel in the world after the middle eastern countries, although I understand that USA prices can vary quite considerably from state to state.

Have a look here..and see what the world pays per litre in Petrol/Gas...and compare it to where you live..

http://www.mytravelcost.com/petrol-prices/

on this second link on the drop down menu you can compare state to state in the US as well.. as other countries

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-21238363


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 24, 2014)

The last time I put gas in my car, it cost me $3.46 per gallon.


----------



## Justme (Apr 25, 2014)

I usually get mine at Tesco and it has been £1.26 per litre for a few weeks now, a lot cheaper than it was at the beginning of last year.


----------



## Steve (Apr 25, 2014)

Here in Massey the gas is $1.42 a liter for the regular which is 87 octane...
The high test which is 92 octane goes for a whopping $1.60 a liter....

In many places (like Montreal or Toronto) the prices are even much higher..
Up to $1.56 for the regular gas......


----------



## Bullie76 (Apr 25, 2014)

$3.39 gal at the cheapest joints.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 25, 2014)

Steve you're $1.42 is equal to approx 0.76 pence here....we would be absolutely over the moon if our fuel was as low as that.. 

bullie think I'm moving to Mississippi your fuel is the cheapest of all so far...of the western world..


----------



## Davey Jones (Apr 25, 2014)

Yesterday in Melbourne,Florida I paid $3.75/gal.


----------



## That Guy (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Raven (Apr 25, 2014)

Gas  in this area of Nova Scotia went up 2 cents overnight making it $ 1.46 a litre.
In other parts of the province it is $ 1.48, the highest it has been to date.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Apr 25, 2014)

Yesterday,here in Northern California,it was 4.11 per gallon-up from 4.03 a few days ago. This past month,prices have skyrocketed...


----------



## That Guy (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Steve (Apr 25, 2014)

GAS IS ACTUALLY GOING DOWN IN PRICE !!!!!!!!!

Yesterday it was $1.42 a liter and today it is $1.34 a liter....

WOW !!!!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2014)

Good grief...down 10 cents a litre overnight????? Wow...wish that it would go down so much here...the most it falls overnight would be one penny!!


----------



## Steve (May 1, 2014)

Boy was that drop in price ever short lived..
Yesterday we were hit with an increase at the pumps that threw us for a big surprise..
Gas (regular) went from $1.31 a liter up to $1.45 a liter.....

The odd thing about all this is the price of oil a barrel has dropped and the price at the pumps has gone up drastically.. 14 cents a liter overnight !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kcvet (May 1, 2014)

there's always ways to save


----------



## muckferret (May 2, 2014)

Here in Queensland Australia we are paying $1,57 cents a litre God knows what it costs those
that travel any distance to work.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2014)

$3.459 per gal. yesterday when I filled up with regular unleaded.


----------



## GDAD (May 2, 2014)

Sydney, Australia: I paid $1.54 per litre for 98 premium.
.........................eqiv: $5.85  per american gallon
.........................eqiv: $6.99 per british gallon.


----------



## Teddy (May 3, 2014)

Fill up yesterday at $3.35


----------



## Tom Young (May 6, 2014)

Some ramblings....

International forums are really fun, especially when some of us have trouble with the numbers... 
Like, a Cocanut is worth 3 Bananas and a Blueberry.  Now when my sister inlaw in PEI  tells me that the temperature is 33, I have to wonder if she's wearing a heavy coat, or has the A/C running.  
When it comes to Gasoline... or Petrol... the conversion is even worse, because not only do I have to convert litres to gallons, but I also have to convert the currency from another country to the US dollar. 

So, here's my top of the head conversion table... 1Gallon = 4 Litres... $1 US = $1 Aus or Canada... Gives a ballpark number... Looking at some countries,  the gallon can range from $3 US to $10+ US... Makes me wonder what kind of cars "they" drive, and how many miles per year.  

A long time ago, circa 1970 my job required about 30,000 miles/yr... with a car that got 15 miles/gallon.  Hmmm... just imagine... if gas was $10 gallon then... my gasoline cost would have been $20,000/yr... .  My actual salary at the time was $10,000 and my car cost $4000.... and the price per gallon of gas was $.36.  

For currency actual conversion May 6 2014:

One US dollar equals X other, and  One X--- equals 1$  US  (get it?)
.72 Euro --- 1.39 US
1.07 Australian Dollar  --- .93 US
1.10 Canadian Dollar  ---.91 US
35.65 Russian Rubles  --- .03 US
6.23 Chinese Yuan  ---.16 US
60.16 Indian Rupee --.017 US
1.02 Japanese Yen ---.98 US
13.03  Mexican Peso --- .08  US    


One Litre  = .27 Gallons 
One Gallon = 3.8 Litres

For those americans who may have forgotten, there was an attempt back in the 1970's to do a conversion to the Metric System.  Many of us (like me)  didn't do well with the change, and so we still live with dollars, miles, Fahrenheit, quarts, cups and quarts, pounds (ie. lbs) inches and feet and like that... instead of Celsius, Kilometers, Liters, Stone, or Hands,Centimeters etc, etc... 

Fortunate that every one of today's kids has a smartphone that he can consult for conversion... heaven help us if the internet ever goes down... 

I live 90 miles from Chicago, and today paid $3.55 Gallon... My sons live closer in to Greater Chicago, their price for Regular is $4.07... 

Probably better gas...


----------



## That Guy (May 6, 2014)




----------



## Bee (May 6, 2014)

Tom Young, you forgot the GBP in your money conversion.:bigwink:


----------



## Mirabilis (May 6, 2014)

Davey Jones said:


> Yesterday in Melbourne,Florida I paid $3.75/gal.



Same here $3.75 Palm Beach and higher in Miami


----------



## Tom Young (May 6, 2014)

Bee said:


> Tom Young, you forgot the GBP in your money conversion.:bigwink:



.59 Pound Sterling --- 1.70 US


----------



## GDAD (May 6, 2014)

Tom: Also an American Gallon is different to a british gallon

1 American Gallon = 3.785 Litres
1 British Gallon = 4.54 litres.


----------



## hollydolly (May 7, 2014)

Tom Young said:


> .59 Pound Sterling --- 1.70 US



Nope ...£1 pound sterling equals $1.70 US 

We in England pay £6.35  on average currently for a gallon of petrol/gas

that is equivalent to £10.77 USD


----------



## i_am_Lois (May 7, 2014)

Today I was running on empty. I filled up the tank here in Palm Bay, Florida for $3.68 a gallon.


----------



## Ina (May 7, 2014)

We bought gas at $3.35 gal. i n Houston, Texas.  It has been that for a couple of months now.


----------



## kcvet (May 7, 2014)

since i retired i don't use my car as much as i used to. just local trips. a full tank can last me weeks


----------

